# Lola got her CGC



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Yesterday Lola passed her CGC test! 

My goal was for her to get it at 6 months and I thought that was a pretty steep goal but we did it. 
I know its just the CGC but its the first "title" I've ever done with a dog. I can't wait to do more with her!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great, congratulations!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations! To you both on a job well done. Cant wait to see what others you guys do


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh wow! Congrats!!!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 

I can't wait to do more training with her. She passed her basic obedience class last week. I can't put her in the intermediate class yet due to scheduling so I'll be working with her more at home till then.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats!!! I'm hoping we can get Dag through it by 6 months old.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

That's awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great. Keep going with her. There are tons of stuff to train for, and you can have lots of fun with it. Go to a show and watch Rally and Obedience, then say, "We can do that."


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm hoping to go to one sometime this year! I think it'll be fun. My husband on the other hand thinks that if she can sit, down and stay that's all she needs. 



selzer said:


> That's great. Keep going with her. There are tons of stuff to train for, and you can have lots of fun with it. Go to a show and watch Rally and Obedience, then say, "We can do that."


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Congratulations! Don't stop there, keep going and training!


----------

